# Brian Malow, the science comedian



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2009)

this guy is simply amazing... he has the ability to turn something as dry as quantum mechanics (just to name one example) into a subject that the audience can laugh about^^

one of his performances:
http://fora.tv/2009/11/08/Science_Laughs_Science_Comedian_Brian_Malow

great guy! have fun watching^^


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

"Mom, why is the sky blue?" "Because I said so."

"I think that because people aren't believing in evolution, it is happening at a slower rate."

OH MY GOD XD


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

That was pretty lame, to be honest.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That was pretty lame, to be honest.



not if you love science.


----------

